# How do i use GIMP-Print drivers with Cups?

## Sugarat

If I use Gimp itself to print on my Epson Color 880, it prints photos with lots of detail and quality, but if I print using gphoto with CUPS the prints are terible, with bad dithering and no quality at all.

 I noticed that when i setup the printer with the cups web interface, there were no gimp drivers listed, only the built in CUPS ones.  I have emerged cups and foomatic again with 

```
USE="alsa mmx 3dnow cups xft samba gtk2 cdr foomaticdb ppds usb gimpprint"

 
```

..but still the colour printouts from GNOME are crap.   Any ideas? 

 I need to use gphoto to print my photographs, so just need to find out how to get cups using the gimp drivers. 

 Many thanks!

----------

## keyson

Hi

Have you 'emerge gimp-print' ?

-Kjell

----------

## Sugarat

Sure have!

----------

## keyson

Yepp.

Then it should be listed as driver in the cups setup.

You can checkout the gimp manual

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Documentation.php3

There you have some info about settin up gimp-print with cups.

I have the drivers listed in my print config.

-Kjell

----------

## Sugarat

I've looked at the gimp-print users manual but all it does it say, 'go into the cups interface and the driver will be listed there..'/.    - And its not.  This must be a gentoo specific problem .

----------

## keyson

Hmm.. I'm running gentoo -- and i have them.

Do you use kde?

I use the printconfig in kde and not the webb-interface. But i

just checked the webb-interface and it's there also.

Maybe it's the epson, i use a HP970Cxi.

-Kjell

----------

## Sugarat

I'm using GNOME, but the gimp drivers don't show up in any of the printer config screens. 

I have emerged foomatic, gimp-print, and cups again and yet still in the CUPS interface there are no gimp-print drivers listed. 

This is weird.

----------

## keyson

This is a longshot, but you have set the gimpprint use flag.

Do a 'emerge -Dvp --newuse world' and se what it say.

-Kjell

----------

## Sugarat

Gives me this

```

richtea root # emerge -Dvp --newuse world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.70 [1.67] 1,589 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r10 [2.7-r9] -debug +pam (-uclibc) 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4 [4.1.25_p1-r3] -doc +java* -tcltk (-uclibc) 3,008 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1 [4.6] -build -debug +nls -static 1,385 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.5-r2 [1.6.5-r1] -debug -static +tcpd 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r4 [1.3.5-r2] -build -debug +nls -pic -static 332 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3  7,976 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.2 [1.7.2] 30 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111 [1.0.5336-r2] -multilib 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-3.9_p1-r1 [3.8.1_p1-r1] -X509 -chroot -debug +ipv6 -kerberos -ldap +pam (-selinux) -sftplogging -skey -smartcard -static +tcpd (-uclibc) 834 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1  +X* -bootstrap -build -debug +fortran* -gcj -hardened -multilib +nls -objc -pic -static (-uclibc) 23,269 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.13 [0.16.0] 143 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-print-4.2.6  +cups +foomaticdb +gtk +nls +ppds* +readline 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.6-r6 [1.0.6-r4] +tcpd 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r3 [1.12-r2] +nls 867 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3 [2.14.90.0.8-r1] -bootstrap -build -debug -multitarget +nls 10,874 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.12 [4.10] -build -debug +python 404 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.5-r2 [4.0.4.1-r4] -debug +nls +pam (-selinux) -skey 988 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2 [1.18.1-r4] +X* -debug 2,567 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7 [2.8.4-r4] -debug +nls -static 1,033 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r1  +berkdb -debug 223 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.3.4  +X* +berkdb -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gdbm* +ipv6 +ncurses +readline +ssl -tcltk -ucs2 7,020 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3  78 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1 [2.12-r4] +crypt* -debug +nls +pam +perl (-selinux) -static 1,933 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.3 [2.6.0-r3] +acl* -build -debug +ipv6 -static 569 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.29  36 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r2 [5.2.1] +acl* -build -debug +nls (-selinux) -static (-uclibc) 4,256 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.35-r1 [1.35] -debug -diet +nls -static 3,078 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.5 [5.8.4-r1] +berkdb -debug +gdbm* -ithreads (-uclibc) 11,651 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r2 [5.8.4-r1] +berkdb -debug -doc +gdbm* -ithreads -perlsuid (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r13  -build -doc (-ultra1) 227 kB

```

----------

## Sugarat

Just emerged gimp-print again and it now works!

 Must have been some error in the order I compiled things after modifying my use flags methinks..

 Many thanks for your help, - I'm gonna go see if it works!!!

----------

## keyson

Looks like you have a rebuild on gimp-print for the ppds flag.

But i can't se anything else that may do this.

The only thing a can recomend, is to update your system

to the latest packages. (Think you run stable)

Time for bed. Hopfully there is someone else that could spread some

light over this problem.

-Kjell

EDIT: Fine.. Then it was the ppds flag.

----------

## naringas

the ppds flag did it for me!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## babos

I had the same problem with my C84 : no gimp-print drivers in the cups interface after emerge. I've solved it by killing the cups daemon and after re-emerge gimp-print. So after that I've restart the cups, reboot and it works fine now!!

----------

## whtwtr

I have an Epson Stylus Photo 820. And I know this thread already contains some good information about getting the gimp-print drivers to apear in the cups driver list but, I thaught I would make a mini-howto for the noobies like me.   :Wink:   Enjoy...

Adding the ppds use flag enabled the addition of the gimp-print drivers to cups:

Use flag definition:

```

ppds   Adds support for automatically generated ppd (printing driver) files

```

Append this line to /etc/portage/package.use

```

media-gfx/gimp-print ppds

```

Then emerge gimp-print & cups or re-emerge

```

emerge gimp-print cups

```

Start the cups deamon

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start
```

open your favorite browser and type http://localhost:631 and voila!

The gimp-print manual has a good section on how to set-up your printer with cups around page 20. See previous post by keyson

Please mark [SOLVED] in the subject thread.   :Smile: 

----------

